# Sound Bar Mount



## epanzella (Oct 17, 2021)

I needed to make a mount for a new sound bar for my kitchen TV to keep the General happy. I didn't want to modify the standard wall TV mount so I cobbled up some standoffs that bolted to some existing slots in the mount. I used some threaded rod, PVC and aluminum to provide cross bars that I could grab with some zip ties.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 18, 2021)

The mounts look very secure, simple and functional.


----------



## tq60 (Oct 19, 2021)

Now make speaker bracket to get rid of wire ties...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## epanzella (Oct 19, 2021)

Zip ties are STAYING!


----------

